# Where are the Carrot Stix?



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

Any one seen the carrot stix for sale in australia?
They sound good,I like the minimalist design & dont mind the colour.
Anyways, Im keen to try one but I cant seem to find them.
Any pointers in the right direction would be appreciated.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

aparently they had to change the composition of them because they where cracking ????
im not sure if thats why there not around yet .they look good to

craig


----------



## Saltiga5 (May 15, 2009)

The carrot stick if the new ugly stick.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Charlies tackle world here in Batemans bay has a good range of them.
Im not too keen on them so far, havent had the opportunity to test one out but from the look and feel of them im not willing to hand over the cash to find out


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I have seen them at my Local, they're dear as. If I wanted one I'd buy one from the States..A yaker friend of mine that never posts here has had a couple for a few years and he loves them, he bought his from Bass Pro...

Cheers


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

In my lounge room. 

I have not used it yet though ... except for the wife running around the lounge room pretending to be a fish. Landed her but could not practice catch and release.

I got mine from the States. I tried to find one in Brisbane ... Charltons have them (so I believe), but to far to travel.

It seems to have heaps of balls .... but won't know for sure until I use it. I have only been bush bashing since I got it and there is no way I would use it for that.

Cheers,

Steven


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

They are light.

Very questionable build quality for the price. The ones I looked at all had flaws in the guide threads.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm waiting for the new model - The Celery Stix - due out later this year.


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Just my opinion but I really don't think they are worth the $$ you pay for them. They may be okay rods but for the same price you can get a really nice high modulus carbon graphite rod.

Cheers


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys.
Seems theres a bit of controversy surounding the carrots  
I'll probably wait till I can see them 1st hand locally.


----------



## gonfission (Feb 21, 2009)

Saw one once and had the owner tell me how brilliant they were. Had a good look at it and thought hmmm seen better in Kmart to be honest. Reckon they're the "new black" 'cept they're not. Fashion accessory.
Regards John.


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Koich,

Have you checked out the build quality of G Loomis recently, they not worth the money that some pay for them (alot more than a carrot stik).

The rods certainly stand out, I think the bright orange colour puts most people off. The rod itself is super light in the hand, and seems to have a very nice action. Time will tell.

Nick.

P.S. Yes we do stock the carrot stiks.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

nicktoozoff said:


> Hi Koich,
> 
> Have you checked out the build quality of G Loomis recently, they not worth the money that some pay for them (alot more than a carrot stik).
> 
> ...


I won't buy a loomis either, they went downhill years ago.

Nitro's are where it's at, coin permitting.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

eric said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > I won't buy a loomis either, they went downhill years ago.
> ...


And the build quality is 100 times better.

Love it.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> I won't buy a loomis either, they went downhill years ago.


Loomis USA is now owned by Shimano international, they will be shipping them in as they own shimano aus too.

Gday Alpha haven't seen any locally mate, i'll be up at swansea on the weekend so i'll drop into belmont tackle world an have a look.

Cheers Dave


----------

